# Comfort Foods



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 7, 2009)

What is your favorite comfort food?
 That one little thing that you can sit and eat a whole plate full, 
 something that is simple? 


Mine is Pillsbury biscuits. YummO!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

Banana pudding.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 7, 2009)

mashed potatoes and beef or chicken gravy

garlic bread


----------



## Erinny (Jan 7, 2009)

Lentil soup, chicken soup, and beef stew.


----------



## JohnL (Jan 7, 2009)

Macaroni and cheese, meatloaf, liver and onions with mushroom gravy.


----------



## MaryE (Jan 7, 2009)

Buttered orzo! Yum!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 7, 2009)

buttered noodles also! YUMMO


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 7, 2009)

Gosh, I don't know. I just love good food.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

Just about anything, LOL. Some of my favorites are pizza, burgers and fries, fried chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, shakes, and just about anything grilled and or BBQ will do!


----------



## QSis (Jan 7, 2009)

Baked chicken wings.  I'm having them tonight, in fact.

Lee


----------



## Glorie (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm with quicksilver - gimme them taters and gravy! *slurps*


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 7, 2009)

Matzoh ball soup
mashed potatoes
farfel
cheese omelette


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 7, 2009)

*Homemade soups of any kind but especially chicken noodle.  Pasta, of any kind.  Grilled cheese sandwiches like the one on my blog.  Ice cream, lots of ice cream to go with the soup, pasta, and grilled cheese sandwich.  *


----------



## pdswife (Jan 7, 2009)

couldn't name just one....

top two though are 
warm chocolate pudding and vanilla ice cream


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 7, 2009)

grilled cheese and tomato soup. FTW


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2009)

For me, it depends on what kind of comfort I need.  Sometimes it's intense...."I gotta have CHOCOLATE!!!!"

Other times, a bowl of mashed potatoes with cream gravy from fried chicken soothes me.

Sometimes a grilled cheese sandwich and a cup of cream of tomato soup comforts my soul.

Or, a slice of fresh bread just out of the oven with _real_ butter slathered all over it is just the ticket.

I could go on and on...


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Jan 7, 2009)

Macaroni and Cheese, or Grilled Cheese and Tomatoe Soup.


----------



## Mama (Jan 7, 2009)

It would have to be either mashed potatoes and gravy or chicken and dumplins.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Jan 7, 2009)

ooh yeah!  Add chicken and dumpings to my list...  (as long as I don't have to make it..)


----------



## babetoo (Jan 7, 2009)

Katie E said:


> For me, it depends on what kind of comfort I need. Sometimes it's intense...."I gotta have CHOCOLATE!!!!"
> 
> Other times, a bowl of mashed potatoes with cream gravy from fried chicken soothes me.
> 
> ...


 
a box of see's chocolate does it for me. lol


----------



## Constance (Jan 7, 2009)

Tuna casserole...I even like it cold out of the fridge.


----------



## anatogonon (Jan 8, 2009)

Shrimp Curry and Baked Chicken.


----------



## marigeorge (Jan 8, 2009)

I have to go with homemade mac and cheese.


----------



## Elo (Jan 8, 2009)

Ohh loads of things.  Crispy baked and salted chicken thighs, poppy seed crackers with soft cheddar, boiled potatoes fresh from the garden smothered in best butter, a big sweet milky cup of tea with a tower of biscuits, toasted chicken mayonnaise sandwiches...the list is endless.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 8, 2009)

Soup, anytype of soft melt in your mouth foods like risotto, beans and rice, freshly baked bread with butter, warm bread with brie and raspberry jam.  

For dessert absolutely a creamy dessert like creme brulee or flan.


----------



## Erinny (Jan 8, 2009)

I have to admit that I find a lot of comfort in cooking, even though it's only for myself but when the wind blows cold and the snow flies and I'm stuck here it's my chicken soup or beef stew or sometimes scrambled eggs, sausage, and toast.
I love breakfast dinners.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know about a whole plate of but a BIG bowl of tomato soup, grilled cheese or peanut butter (has to be Jif) sandwich......... with Saltine crackers.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 10, 2009)

I forgot to add one....

cold pizza... especially on a Saturday morning, when I don't want to cook... with an ice cold glass of milk or Coke.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 10, 2009)

scalloped potatoes (and ham if ya got it).  For some reason it brings me back ... but potatoes any darned way will do!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 10, 2009)

I found this link today which is interesting for this thread

Top 25 Comfort Foods


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks, Laurie.
Seems most of us are in the majority.
But baked beans? LOL!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 10, 2009)

Vanilla Bean said:


> I forgot to add one....
> 
> cold pizza... especially on a Saturday morning, when I don't want to cook... with an ice cold glass of milk or Coke.



*Wow, looks like I've found a kindred spirit.  No one, but NO ONE can understand how I have to have ice cold milk with pizza.   Welcome to my world VB.  *


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 10, 2009)

Yakuta said:


> Soup, anytype of soft melt in your mouth foods like risotto, beans and rice, freshly baked bread with butter, warm bread with brie and raspberry jam.
> 
> For dessert absolutely a creamy dessert like creme brulee or flan.



*Yakuta, if you're really into tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches, check out my blog.  Scroll down to the Sourdough Panini and Roasted Tomato soup.  The sandwich is awesome!
*


----------



## Wyogal (Jan 10, 2009)

graham crackers and milk


----------



## jayde (Jan 11, 2009)

comfort foods makes me think of meals my grandmother used to make...top of mind meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and some sort of veggie


----------



## CookinNow (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll have to say Chicken Parmesan. Of course a big bowl of hot fudge sauce is sublime!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 11, 2009)

gotta laugh at the bowl of hot fudge sauce!  We used to go to the local ice cream place and order hot fudge sundaes...  "please double the fudge and leave out the ice cream!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 11, 2009)

pdswife said:


> gotta laugh at the bowl of hot fudge sauce!  We used to go to the local ice cream place and order hot fudge sundaes...  "please double the fudge and leave out the ice cream!



I would have to say one of my DH's comfort foods is chocolate chips!!!  I keep 2 kg bags in the freezer because I use them alot.  But I don't use them as fast as I go through them and I discovered he often goes in and grabs a handful!!!!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> I found this link today which is interesting for this thread
> 
> Top 25 Comfort Foods


 
Thanks Laurie. It doesn't surprise me that apple pie is number one. MMMMMM pie!!!!!!
Pie Susan


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 12, 2009)

I forgot one, salisbury steak with mash tatos and corn.


----------



## CookinNow (Jan 12, 2009)

pdswife said:


> gotta laugh at the bowl of hot fudge sauce!  We used to go to the local ice cream place and order hot fudge sundaes...  "please double the fudge and leave out the ice cream!



Yeah, why spoil perfectly good hot fudge sauce with ice cream! Hot fudge sauce is one of my favorite vices although I rarely indulge. 

My sister owns and operates an ice cream truck. Her fudge sauce is heavenly. I have been tempted to buy a big can from her but so far have not succumbed to my passion. I would probably have to start a chapter of Chocaholics Anonymous.


----------



## SoupDragon (Jan 17, 2009)

Shepherds Pie or Sausage and Mash with Onion Gravy.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 17, 2009)

There are lots.. Mac & Cheese, chili, pizza, tuna-noodle casserole, galumbki (aka cabbage rolls) would be my top 5.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 17, 2009)

I just thought of one for breakfast.  

Biscuits with sausage gravy.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 17, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Or, a slice of fresh bread just out of the oven with _real_ butter slathered all over it is just the ticket...


 
Give me the bread!  I could eat a whole loaf at one sitting.........


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 17, 2009)

My grandmother and great aunt made a macaroni and peas with elbow pasta and a little tomato sauce.... that dish always makes me feel like I am 5... my grandmother is probably the only Italian grandma who cant cook but the simple pasta dishes she does perfect.

My fathers single-dad special of ground beef, box mashed potatoes and canned cream corn with a large supply of ketchup... great for a hangover.

and nothing says "home" like Mom's Sunday sauce.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 17, 2009)

a lot of foods are my comfort foods .  I like Mac and cheese or Pastina with butter and milk in it.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 18, 2009)

Some people might  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 at this, but I love bacon and/or sausage patty sandwiches with peanut butter.  My grandfather loved them, and it rubbed off on me.  I try to remember to ask for peanut butter when I go out for breakfast and there's toast and bacon/sausage.  

To me, that is a family tradition comfort food!


----------

